# Knotenhautleder farmen, wo ?



## Blood B. (25. Februar 2007)

Ich bin jetzt schon permanent am Knotenhautleder farmen aber die meisten Mobs droppen nur die Fetzen. Ich hab mal versucht mich im Handels-Chan schlau zu machen aber da kommt immer nur die Antwort: Das is bei jedem Mob so,egal welches lv.
Jetzt wollt ich euch mal fragen , ob das stimmt oder ob ihr vlt Mobs kennt die das öfter geben.
thx im Vorraus^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guernica (25. Februar 2007)

Blood schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt schon permanent am Knotenhautleder farmen aber die meisten Mobs droppen nur die Fetzen. Ich hab mal versucht mich im Handels-Chan schlau zu machen aber da kommt immer nur die Antwort: Das is bei jedem Mob so,egal welches lv.
> Jetzt wollt ich euch mal fragen , ob das stimmt oder ob ihr vlt Mobs kennt die das öfter geben.
> thx im Vorraus^
> 
> ...



Grundsätzlich ja. Ich habe in den Wäldern von Terokkar gefarmt, von 26 Tieren gaben 22 nur die Fetzen. Also, wenn man gut vorankommen will, trotz schlechter Chancen auf Knotenhautleder, dann geh mal auf die Höllenfeuerhalbinsel und zieh den Höllenebern (lvl 58-60) die Haut ab^^ das geht am schnellsten. Dort hat man auch gute Chancen auf die Teufelsbälge und die Teufelsschuppen.

Wenn du schon höher bist im Level und auch eine Gruppe findest, dann geh in die Höhlen der Zeit. Ich habe gehört, dass im Morast nonelite Mobs herum laufen, die auch 2-3 Knotenhautleder geben.

Edit: Hab gerade deine Signatur gesehen^^ Dann musst du wohl noch etwas warten mit dem Morast.


----------



## Centekhor (25. Februar 2007)

auch 68+ wildtiere droppen verdammt häufig nur die Fetzen ... 
Farm dir mal Kobraschuppen, die droppten bei mir zu 10~15% ... 

Morast, alleine rein, pro non-elite-mob min. 1 Knotenhautleder, fast nie fetzen gedropt bei mir ...


----------

